

Ask HN: Is 25.0.0.0/8 a Private/Reserved IPv4 Network? - JoelJacobson

I&#x27;ve noticed a lot of users from different ISPs appear to have local LAN IP-addresses in the range 25.0.0.0 - 25.255.255.255. But according to RIPE, this network belongs to &quot;DINSA, Ministry of Defence&quot;?<p>If I try to ping any IP in this range, my router immediately drops the packets saying &quot;Destination Host Unreachable&quot;.<p>This network is not listed in Wikipedias list at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Reserved_IP_addresses<p>So should I consider this network reserved, or is it possible real IPs on the Internet can have IPs in this range?
======
opless
[https://blog.wireshark.org/2010/04/t-mobile-clever-or-
insane...](https://blog.wireshark.org/2010/04/t-mobile-clever-or-insane/)

(amongst others)

Basically some ISPs are 'reclaiming' unused/unadvertised IP addresses that are
used by Gov Agencies (Military and Security Services) to use on their internal
networks.

Nothing will break (at the moment) because those networks are not accessible
from the internet, and also not routed anywhere, despite being allocated.

------
lumisota
[https://blog.wireshark.org/2010/04/t-mobile-clever-or-
insane...](https://blog.wireshark.org/2010/04/t-mobile-clever-or-insane/)

~~~
opless
Beaten in the time that it took to write my reply.

Well done! :-)

------
franciscogarcia
You just discovered a NSA backdoor.

